# Mytholmroyd prepares for t' Tour ...



## ColinJ (18 Jun 2014)

I just went for a stroll through Mytholmroyd and up the start of the Cragg Vale climb, both on the route of stage 2 of this year's Tour de Yorkshire France.

The local residents are entering into the spirit of the event, and some of them are displaying Yorkshire humour ...

*A local cafe says 'welcome'




*

*Yorkshire this way, France that way





Cards with a cycling theme





Ooh, not long now ...



*

*Yellow jersey vs Polka Dot





Can't you read - it says 'No Cycling'!





Mr Angry reacts to premature pessimistic weather forecast ...




*
Fingers crossed for better weather than that, eh?* *


----------



## YahudaMoon (18 Jun 2014)

Cant wait


----------



## DiddlyDodds (18 Jun 2014)

I will be up at the Fleece pub on Ripponden Bank, having a few drinks as TDF circus saunter up the hill, just not sure how to get there with the roads closed, are you allowed to cycle on the closed roads ?


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jun 2014)

DiddlyDodds said:


> I will be up at the Fleece pub on Ripponden Bank, having a few drinks as TDF circus saunter up the hill, just not sure how to get there with the roads closed, are you allowed to cycle on the closed roads ?


They _might_ allow you to until an hour or so before the publicity caravan is due to arrive, but that will be a couple of hours before the peloton.

I'm going to watch in Hebden Bridge centre unless the crowds get too much for me. I can't do much standing about these days because it gets to my gammy leg, and I fear that I won't be able to find a good spot to sit down. I might take a folding wooden chair with me and sit on that until I hear the TV helicopter overhead.

Big screens are being erected in Todmorden, Hebden Bridge and Mytholmroyd on which spectators will be able to watch the action. The one in HB will be in the park, and they will allow 5,000+ spectators in there. Food stalls and entertainment will be laid on. entry on a first come, first served basis. I'm not sure if they are charging an entry fee.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (18 Jun 2014)

hmmm, big screen. That's my gripe as I guess there'll be wall to wall TV coverage that we'll all be missing.

I was planning on being at the top of Cragg Vale climb, may mosey on down to Mytholmroyd and see the festivities from the bottom instead.


----------



## Smurfy (18 Jun 2014)

I was in the Middleham area a few weeks ago, and there is loads of TDF themed decorations all over the place. Yellow bicycle cutouts were the most common, but there was also yellow, green and polka dot bunting in the shape of jerseys. 

I'm hoping that the tour organisers will appreciate the effort, consider that it reflects well on Le Tour, and come again in a few years time. 

It was also evident that anyone with a spare field now considers themselves to be a campsite and carpark proprietor!!!!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jun 2014)

VisitCalderdale.com link. @DiddlyDodds - there will be a big screen behind The Fleece.



VisitCalderdale.com said:


> *I'd like to see the Tour. What's the best way to see it?*
> 
> If you are planning to see the race come through Calderdale it's worth starting to think about it now. As well as road side locations where you can get within metres of the Peloton and cheer on your favourite team, there are several Spectator Hubs across Calderdale, which you can use for FREE to watch the whole of the race.
> 
> ...


----------



## I like Skol (18 Jun 2014)

Just ordered a front pannier rack for the work horse so I can carry more beer for my planned camping expedition to Holme Moss 

Can't wait


----------



## YahudaMoon (18 Jun 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Just ordered a front pannier rack for the work horse so I can carry more beer for my planned camping expedition to Holme Moss
> 
> Can't wait



Need any help with the beer?

Oh wait up, I need to carry my own


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Jun 2014)

We will be there


----------



## raleighnut (19 Jun 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Just ordered a front pannier rack for the work horse so I can carry more beer for my planned camping expedition to Holme Moss
> 
> Can't wait


I tend to use my Trailer


----------



## totallyfixed (19 Jun 2014)

We will be there somewhere wherever @I like Skol and @raleighnut coincidentally happen to be .


----------



## Fnaar (19 Jun 2014)

Eeh, ahm reet lukin' forward to 't t'experience of t' t seein' t'place. 
Been learning myself t'lingo too, as you can see. 
(see forum rides, ColinJ and Fnaar's tour taster)


----------



## raleighnut (19 Jun 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> We will be there somewhere wherever @I like Skol and @raleighnut coincidentally happen to be .


Sadly I can't make it this year but I'll be there in spirit(s) and watching it on the gogglebox


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (19 Jun 2014)

I'm popping over the hill from Penistone to see it go by.


----------



## Cubist (19 Jun 2014)

Working. Bah. In the dungeons. Bugger!

Still, the peloton goes past the nick at about 2.20, so I'll get to see some of it.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (19 Jun 2014)

@ColinJ family are showing an interest in coming now :\ . They're not bikey enough to ride it tho. What is the likelihood of getting a car near Hebden Bridge at any time on the Sunday as it seems to be party central on the route nearest to me?


----------



## Smurfy (19 Jun 2014)

shouldbeinbed said:


> @ColinJ family are showing an interest in coming now :\ . They're not bikey enough to ride it tho. *What is the likelihood of getting a car near Hebden Bridge at any time on the Sunday as it seems to be party central on the route nearest to me?*


I think you'll find some roads will be closed from about 6-7 AM onwards.

To give you an idea of the scale of this, Leeds is reportedly expecting ~2000 vehicles associated with the tour on Saturday, and that's before any spectators arrive!


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jun 2014)

shouldbeinbed said:


> @ColinJ family are showing an interest in coming now :\ . They're not bikey enough to ride it tho. What is the likelihood of getting a car near Hebden Bridge at any time on the Sunday as it seems to be party central on the route nearest to me?


I think it could be a nightmare! Best bet is to read *this page* on the VisitCalderdale site and see if any of the options work for you.


----------



## 400bhp (19 Jun 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Just ordered a front pannier rack for the work horse so I can carry more beer for my planned camping expedition to Holme Moss
> 
> Can't wait



Get there early. Preferably the night before


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jun 2014)

Incidentally ... I rode up from Littleborough to Blackstone Edge this afternoon and there are lots of signs warning that if you park your vehicle up there at any time from the 3rd to the 6th July, it will be towed away, so don't even think about doing that! (And that is not even on the actual race route ...)


----------



## shouldbeinbed (19 Jun 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Incidentally ... I rode up from Littleborough to Blackstone Edge this afternoon and there are lots of signs warning that if you park your vehicle up there at any time from the 3rd to the 6th July, it will be towed away, so don't even think about doing that! (And that is not even on the actual race route ...)



Good news if I can persuade the family not to bother feigning an interest, I was going to recce the signs up there this weekend to see how much of a battle with cars it'd be to get up and down again. I take it bikes are not threatened with eviction


----------



## I like Skol (19 Jun 2014)

400bhp said:


> Get there early. Preferably the night before


That's the plan, me and the boys are aiming to be up there for tea time on Saturday. The kids are going to have rucksacks and I'll have 4 panniers and a rucksack. I think to make it a cycling themed trip we will be dropped off with bikes and kit by Lady Skol in Hadfield and ride up the Woodhead railway to Crowden then the slog up the hill to the top. The tricky bit is where to strap the BBQ?

Come along and join us, if we can get a group it lightens the load because only one person will need to bring charcoal, another can bring the BBQ and so on. In fact, don't you have a trailer?


----------



## nickyboy (19 Jun 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Incidentally ... I rode up from Littleborough to Blackstone Edge this afternoon and there are lots of signs warning that if you park your vehicle up there at any time from the 3rd to the 6th July, it will be towed away, so don't even think about doing that! (And that is not even on the actual race route ...)



Glossop is about 7 miles from the nearest point of the route but we've got a one-way-system for Sunday and if you park on these roads you're gonna get towed.

Plans going well for family nickyboy....lunch booked in a nice pub about 10 minutes walk to the route, car parking for customers only. Just right to catch the caravan about 2pm and then a stroll up a hill to digest the lunch before the riders arrive.


----------



## 400bhp (19 Jun 2014)

I like Skol said:


> That's the plan, me and the boys are aiming to be up there for tea time on Saturday. The kids are going to have rucksacks and I'll have 4 panniers and a rucksack. I think to make it a cycling themed trip we will be dropped off with bikes and kit by Lady Skol in Hadfield and ride up the Woodhead railway to Crowden then the slog up the hill to the top. The tricky bit is where to strap the BBQ?
> 
> Come along and join us, if we can get a group it lightens the load because only one person will need to bring charcoal, another can bring the BBQ and so on. In fact, don't you have a trailer?



Would love to mate, will have a think about it.

In the VIP area on Saturday in Leeds


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2014)

*The TdF race route closures are:*
*·A6033 from the Borough boundary at Cock Hill to its junction with the A646 at Hebden Bridge
·A646 Hebden Bridge to Mytholmroyd. (Access will also be restricted along the A646 between King Cross and Todmorden)
·B6138 from Mytholmroyd to its junction with the A58 at Blackstone Edge
·A58 from Blackstone Edge to Ripponden
·B6113 from Ripponden to West Vale
·B6114 from junction with B6113 to Queen Street, West Vale
·Queen Street
·Green Lane
·Hullenedge Lane
·Hammerstones Road
·Blackly Road to Borough boundary at Ainley Top*

*The current list of closed roads linked to the route:*
Haworth Old Road
Purprise Lane
Crimsworth Lane
Wilcroft Terrace
Old Lane
Sprutts lane
Akroyd Lane
Midgehole Road
Hurst Road
Lee Mill Road
Old Lees Road
Lees Road
Foster Lane
Eiffel Buildings
St. George's Street
Albert Street
Birchcliffe Road
New Road
Station Road
Falling Royd Lodge
Carr Lane
Broadbottom
Red Acre Lane
Longfellow Court
Westfield Terrace
Caldene Avenue
Burnley Road
Church Street
George Street
Scout Road
Streamside Fold
Elphaborough Close
The Brook
Stock Lane
Elphin Court
East View
West View
Caravan site
Topland
Dean Hey
Cragg Lane
Twist Clough
New Lane
Castle Gate
Church Bank Lane
Four Gates End
Cragg Vale School
Moorland Cottages
Sykes Gate
Farm Gate
Pylon Access
Blue Ball Road
Baitings
Baitings Reservoir
Blue Ball Lane
Beeston Laithe
Stainland Labradors
Hollin Lane
Swift Place
Nursery Lane
Dick Lane
Stones Drive
Old Stones House
Stones Methodist Church
Stead Lane
Rylands Park
Castle Lane
Dyson Lane
White Hart Fold
The Hollins
Small Lees Road
Spring Street
Fountain Street
Back Fold
Back Lane
Oldham Road
Halifax Road
Mill View
Bridge End
Mill Fold Way
School Close
Clough House
Bank Hey Botom Lane
Fiddle Lane
Ripponden Old Bank
Moor Bottom Road
Stainland Road
Jackson Lane
Scammonden Road
Pannier Top
Lightcliffe Royd
Garden Lane
Barsey Green Lane
Spring Head
Norland Road
Dog Lane
Turbury Lane
Clegg Lane
Scar Bottom Lane
Brian Royd Lane
Moor Bottom Lane
Martin Green Lane
Greetland Community Centre
Haigh Street
School Street
Ashfield Road
Sunnybank Road
Cross Hill
Crosshills Mount
Milner Lane
Crosshills Mount
Road End
Clay House Lane
Fan Systems
Hollins Terrace
Clay House
Fox Court
Car Park
Green Lane
Stainland Road
Calder Street
Rochdale Road
Green Lane
Elizabeth Street
Saddleworth Road
Dean Street
Middle Dean Street
Back Queen Street
Stainland Road
Ingwood Parade
Green Lane
Ravenstones Drive
Feather Bed Lane
Ringwood Edge
Sycamore Drive
Hullenedge Road
Hullen Road
Hammerstone Leach Lane
Victoria Road
Muckey Lane
South Lane
Lindley Road

Elland will be more or less at a standstill on the day.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (20 Jun 2014)

*The lesser amount of road closures by Rochdale Council*

*Road closures and disruptions*
*Thursday 3 July 2014*
From midnight on 3 July stopping will not be permitted on the A58 Halifax Road from its easterly junction with Blackstone Edge Old Road to the borough boundary including Turvin Road.

*Sunday 6 July 2014*
Roads closed from 6.30am until late-afternoon: 


The A58 Halifax Road up to Turvin Road (B6138) from its easterly junction with Blackstone Edge Old Road.
The A646 in Calderdale between Todmorden and Hebden Bridge.
Travel between Rochdale and Ripponden/Halifax via the White House pub will not be available.
Roads closed from 8am until mid-afternoon:


Once all available on street parking is taken and to reduce congestion, the remainder of Halifax Road, Hollingworth Road and Church Street under the railway viaduct will be closed.
All other roads in Rochdale will remain open to traffic however they will become more congested the closer you travel to the race time and the Littleborough area.

*Parking restrictions*
*Sunday 6 July 2014*
From 12.30am until mid-afternoon, at locations where it is considered dangerous to park or likely to cause congestion:


Halifax Road.
Blackstone Edge Old Road.
Canal Street.
Hollingworth Road.
It is essential that access is maintained along the A58 from Rochdale town centre to the race location for emergency services. Any vehicle that obstructs the passage of others will be removed.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (21 Jun 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Incidentally ... I rode up from Littleborough to Blackstone Edge this afternoon and there are lots of signs warning that if you park your vehicle up there at any time from the 3rd to the 6th July, it will be towed away, so don't even think about doing that! (And that is not even on the actual race route ...)



They are not only closing Backstone edge road on the day, they are closing the roads all the way to Hollingworth Lake , and using the new business park in Milnrow as a huge car park with shuttle buses up to the route.


----------



## charlieivan (21 Jun 2014)

health and safety jobsworths seem to have got in on the act as well

http://news.uk.msn.com/uk/fears-of-...town-stripped-of-tour-de-france-bunting293877

Heard on the radio a couple of days ago that early road closures mean that some people who have booked parking for the event cannot get to it unless they arrive before 7pm the day before. I think N Yorks and organisers have gone over the top on all this. In France roads were all open until about 1 hour before caravan and then opened as soon as broom wagon had been through.


----------



## 400bhp (22 Jun 2014)

charlieivan said:


> health and safety jobsworths seem to have got in on the act as well
> 
> http://news.uk.msn.com/uk/fears-of-...town-stripped-of-tour-de-france-bunting293877
> 
> Heard on the radio a couple of days ago that early road closures mean that some people who have booked parking for the event cannot get to it unless they arrive before 7pm the day before. I think N Yorks and organisers have gone over the top on all this.* In France roads were all open until about 1 hour before caravan and then opened as soon as broom wagon had been through*.



Not on the 2 stages I watched last year. Closed from c.8am on the day and re-opened perhaps 2 hours after.


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Jun 2014)

This is all very exciting, here in Cambridge they've put a bit of yellow spray paint around the potholes. 
Beyond that, nowt!


----------



## steveindenmark (22 Jun 2014)

I will be watching it on TV at home in Denmark, all of it. Not just a flash by of the peleton. I will have coffe and cake and beer and be able to rewind to bits I want to see again.

Mark Cavendish rode past my house last year in the Post Denmark Tour. I was within 5 metres of him.......well if I could have seen him I was.

I understand the atmosphere angle but the TV is the best place to watch the Tour in my opinion.

Steve


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jun 2014)

Many people here seem to be getting into the excitement, but I found a couple yesterday who are not! I was traversing a short stretch of pedestrianised cobbled street, which cyclists are allowed to use. There were lots of potential collidees wandering about, including loose dogs, children, and elderly people, so I had unclipped one foot and was slowly scooting round them rather actually riding. Just as I passed two women, one whispered to the other "What is going on? Have you noticed how many bloody cyclists there are in the town these days!"


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jun 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> I will be watching it on TV at home in Denmark, all of it. Not just a flash by of the peleton. I will have coffe and cake and beer and be able to rewind to bits I want to see again.
> 
> Mark Cavendish rode past my house last year in the Post Denmark Tour. I was within 5 metres of him.......well if I could have seen him I was.
> 
> ...


I am strongly considering watching the big screen in the park rather than standing at the roadside for hours to catch a brief glimpse of the peloton hurtling by. That way I get somewhere to sit down and get to see the whole stage. The road is not that far from the park so it will be possible to see it from a short distance away.


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Jun 2014)

There is one noticeable thing in Cambridge. The Fitzwilliam museum has had a facelift, stonework redone, railings have had a cracking paint job and it is looking really good! The inside is great too.... If you're ever in Cambridge.

What gets me about the naysayers is that they'll give you the negative with both barrels, but cycling aside there will be a legacy of (some) potholes fixed, museums done up, public toilets spruced and fixed and generally your town gets a few quid spent on it, and in it that otherwise wouldn't have happened-everyone wins!


----------



## Pale Rider (22 Jun 2014)

I have a static caravan within about six miles of the route, so it would be rude not to cycle over and have a look-see.

I take the point the peloton will be past in seconds, but the various vehicles before and after should extend the experience a little.

Once that's done, I will ride to Masham for the big screen spectator hub stuff.

Worse way it's a bike ride for me, but with added interest.


----------



## MarkF (22 Jun 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I am strongly considering watching the big screen in the park rather than standing at the roadside for hours to catch a brief glimpse of the peloton hurtling by. That way I get somewhere to sit down and get to see the whole stage. The road is not that far from the park so it will be possible to see it from a short distance away.



That's what I'll be doing in Harrogate after seeing the riders earlier at Ilkley. I saw plenty of race "stuff" decorating Skipton, Ilkey and their surroundings yesterday, but Silsden High St (2nd stage) had just about bugger all on display.


----------



## glenn forger (22 Jun 2014)

"The French believe they have the toughest summits. Our view: it's all downhill after Yorkshire."

http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/...our-de-france-fever-tim-lewis-stage-one-recce


----------



## shouldbeinbed (22 Jun 2014)

I'm willing to do the roadside thing for a once in a blue moon opportunity to soak it in live without having to make a holiday out of it.

Its a good way to make the first week a bit interesting outside of the last 500m & if they're past Cragg Vale climb for 2pm then I'll be over the tops and home in plenty of time to mow the lawn, walk the dogs then crack a beer & catch the highlights.


----------



## Fnaar (22 Jun 2014)

Does anyone know (remembering I have no local knowledge whatsoever) *if I arrive with car Friday evening (staying in Pecket Well, but no off-street parking) and staying till Stage 2 is over on the Sunday, where I might be able to plonk the car for the duration?** Planning (very excited about, in fact) ride with @ColinJ etc (anyone else who's coming) on the Saturday: thread link

*(the place in Pecket Well is empty, deceased owner = sister of a friend, so I can't ask her )


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jun 2014)

Fnaar said:


> Does anyone know (remembering I have no local knowledge whatsoever) *if I arrive with car Friday evening (staying in Pecket Well, but no off-street parking) and staying till Stage 2 is over on the Sunday, where I might be able to plonk the car for the duration?** Planning (very excited about, in fact) ride with @ColinJ etc (anyone else who's coming) on the Saturday: thread link
> 
> *(the place in Pecket Well is empty, deceased owner = sister of a friend, so I can't ask her )


The road from Pecket Well through Old Town is a possibility, though many people will have the same idea and parking restrictions may be in place to prevent it! If necessary, dump your stuff off in PW and drive your bike a few miles away then ride back!

All the back streets round here need parking permits, or you use paid parking on the other streets or car parks. I imagine that extra wardens will be on patrol that weekend to prevent parking chaos!


----------



## Fnaar (22 Jun 2014)

Thanks @ColinJ


----------



## classic33 (22 Jun 2014)

Fnaar said:


> Does anyone know (remembering I have no local knowledge whatsoever) *if I arrive with car Friday evening (staying in Pecket Well, but no off-street parking) and staying till Stage 2 is over on the Sunday, where I might be able to plonk the car for the duration?** Planning (very excited about, in fact) ride with @ColinJ etc (anyone else who's coming) on the Saturday: thread link
> 
> *(the place in Pecket Well is empty, deceased owner = sister of a friend, so I can't ask her )


See Thursday at 23:09 for a list of those roads closed & where parking will not be allowed.


----------



## Fnaar (22 Jun 2014)

classic33 said:


> See Thursday at 23:09 for a list of those roads closed & where parking will not be allowed.


Aye, thanks @classic33 , I've been checking that out in conjunction with google maps. Much appreciated.


----------



## I like Skol (23 Jun 2014)

Big (TdF) yellow diversion sign gone up at Bredbury over the weekend warning drivers coming off the motorway that Woodhead and Snake Pass will be closed on 6th Jul


----------



## shouldbeinbed (23 Jun 2014)

Did my recce run through Rochdale and Littleborough on Sunday. It's going to be a squeeze. Lots of warning signs up Blackstone Edge threatening to tow obstructions away. Hope they get the roadworks in Littleborough and the top of Turvin Road sorted in time


----------



## Hicky (23 Jun 2014)

I might ride up the convieniently placed canal all the way to hebden and see what to do from there......rode up Blackstone edge then down/backup cragg the other week and seen first hand the sihts Colin has posted...its looking good.
Cannot wait!!!


----------



## DCLane (23 Jun 2014)

Last Friday I was up Cragg Vale - they appear to have prepared well.

Day 1 - I'll be up near Hawes as my parents live in Horton-in-Ribblesdale, a few miles off the route.

Day 2 - On Woodhead Pass, like @I like Skol , hopefully with my club and the family.

Better than Holme Moss; one of my fellow club members is the ex-Kirklees Mayor and isn't happy about what they've done re. parking and other aspects.


----------



## sackville d (23 Jun 2014)

Fnaar said:


> Does anyone know (remembering I have no local knowledge whatsoever) *if I arrive with car Friday evening (staying in Pecket Well, but no off-street parking) and staying till Stage 2 is over on the Sunday, where I might be able to plonk the car for the duration?** Planning (very excited about, in fact) ride with @ColinJ etc (anyone else who's coming) on the Saturday: thread link
> 
> *(the place in Pecket Well is empty, deceased owner = sister of a friend, so I can't ask her )


Hi fnaar,a mate of mine is a member of Hebden Bridge golf club and I seem to recall him saying they were providing parking for not too much damage.I will be seeing him tomorrow and will ask.
In the meanwhile you could phone and ask or Streetview it and you will see that its perched right on the hill side not far from Pecket Well.You get to it on Height Road which connects Pecket Well and Midgley The view from there is stunning.Whoever thought of having a game of golf up there needs his bumps feeling......SPLOOMPFT!!!


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jun 2014)

sackville d said:


> Hi fnaar,a mate of mine is a member of Hebden Bridge golf club and I seem to recall him saying they were providing parking for not too much damage.I will be seeing him tomorrow and will ask.
> In the meanwhile you could phone and ask or Streetview it and you will see that its perched right on the hill side not far from Pecket Well.You get to it on Height Road which connects Pecket Well and Midgley The view from there is stunning.Whoever thought of having a game of golf up there needs his bumps feeling......SPLOOMPFT!!!


Ah - that would be ideal!

It isn't called Height Road at the PW end. Just head off up here. Keep going until you end up in a dip, follow the road as it comes out of the dip and climbs up to the cottages, then bends right and continues climbing. Just after you come over the top, a little road up to the golf course is here on your left.


----------



## nickyboy (23 Jun 2014)

It would appear I've hit the jackpot

Family nickyboy will be having lunch in Lower Bradfield (reservation made, parking organised) and then walking up to Bradfield. Turns out this is a major hub of activities. There is a stage with bands, a big screen to watch the action, a beer festival. So what would have been a couple of hours standing by the side of the road watching the caravan and waiting for the riders is now a couple of hours trying the commemorative beer, listening to the bands and watching the Holme Moss action on the big screen. A few minutes before they arrive, we scuttle up the hill to get a good view. Then we scuttle back down and back to the beer festival and watch the finish on the big screen

So long as it doesn't chuck it down I reckon I'm onto a winner


----------



## Fnaar (23 Jun 2014)

sackville d said:


> Hi fnaar,a mate of mine is a member of Hebden Bridge golf club and I seem to recall him saying they were providing parking for not too much damage.I will be seeing him tomorrow and will ask.
> In the meanwhile you could phone and ask or Streetview it and you will see that its perched right on the hill side not far from Pecket Well.You get to it on Height Road which connects Pecket Well and Midgley The view from there is stunning.Whoever thought of having a game of golf up there needs his bumps feeling......SPLOOMPFT!!!


That would be great @sackville d if you wouldn't mind asking, and I'll look them up too tomorrow. Thanks @ColinJ too, will check links out tomorrow too. This might actually all come together nicely!


----------



## wiggydiggy (23 Jun 2014)

Hicky said:


> I might ride up the convieniently placed canal all the way to hebden and see what to do from there......rode up Blackstone edge then down/backup cragg the other week and seen first hand the sihts Colin has posted...its looking good.
> Cannot wait!!!



From Brighouse to Sowerby to canal is tarmacked and fine for road tyres (23c) although watch out for tree roots making it bumpy! After Sowerby its gravelly though its such a short distance (relatively) you can just push.

Actually I'm expecting the canal to be rammed so walking may be the only option!


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jun 2014)

wiggydiggy said:


> From Brighouse to Sowerby to canal is tarmacked and fine for road tyres (23c) although watch out for tree roots making it bumpy! *After Sowerby its gravelly though its such a short distance (relatively) you can just push.*


You can get onto the Calder Valley Cycleway at Old Station Rd, Luddenden Foot - here. I tried riding along there about a month ago and it was temporarily closed. Workmen were cutting down overhanging branches, repairing fences and so on. Others were working on the section leading to the back of Mytholmroyd station. I'm sure that this is in anticipation of lots of cyclists coming in that way for the TdF stage.


----------



## wiggydiggy (24 Jun 2014)

ColinJ said:


> You can get onto the Calder Valley Cycleway at Old Station Rd, Luddenden Foot - here. I tried riding along there about a month ago and it was temporarily closed. Workmen were cutting down overhanging branches, repairing fences and so on. Others were working on the section leading to the back of Mytholmroyd station. I'm sure that this is in anticipation of lots of cyclists coming in that way for the TdF stage.



Aye there is that too, Ive never tried it myself as I prefer the towpath but I have the leaflet for it somewhere....


----------



## Hicky (24 Jun 2014)

I'd be coming from Rochdale, I might just brave the roads....


----------



## gambatte (24 Jun 2014)

nickyboy said:


> It would appear I've hit the jackpot
> 
> Family nickyboy will be having lunch in Lower Bradfield (reservation made, parking organised) and then walking up to Bradfield. Turns out this is a major hub of activities. There is a stage with bands, a big screen to watch the action, a beer festival. So what would have been a couple of hours standing by the side of the road watching the caravan and waiting for the riders is now a couple of hours trying the commemorative beer, listening to the bands and watching the Holme Moss action on the big screen. A few minutes before they arrive, we scuttle up the hill to get a good view. Then we scuttle back down and back to the beer festival and watch the finish on the big screen
> 
> So long as it doesn't chuck it down I reckon I'm onto a winner


Aye, Bradfield brewery, no doubt you'll be having a pint or two of 'Farmers Blonde'


----------



## oneleggedpig (25 Jun 2014)

I live very very nearby, and have ridden the hill many a time. It'll be fantastic, and surreal, to see le tour at home.


----------



## Fnaar (26 Jun 2014)

sackville d said:


> Hi fnaar,a mate of mine is a member of Hebden Bridge golf club and I seem to recall him saying they were providing parking for not too much damage.I will be seeing him tomorrow and will ask.
> In the meanwhile you could phone and ask or Streetview it and you will see that its perched right on the hill side not far from Pecket Well.You get to it on Height Road which connects Pecket Well and Midgley The view from there is stunning.Whoever thought of having a game of golf up there needs his bumps feeling......SPLOOMPFT!!!


Hi Sackville, I've been reet busy for a dew days,,, don't s'pose you found out any more about the golf club, did you?
I will prob ring them tomorrow morning anyway, just wondering...


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jun 2014)

Fnaar said:


> Hi Sackville, I've been reet busy for a dew days,,, don't s'pose you found out any more about the golf club, did you?
> I will prob ring them tomorrow morning anyway, just wondering...


Tagging @sackville d ... That should wake him up!


----------



## Fnaar (27 Jun 2014)

@sackville d THANK YOU, YOU ABSOLUTE STAR!!!!!!!!!!!! Have booked a parking spot at the Golf Club for the Sunday. I BLOODY LOVE THIS FORUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jun 2014)

You won't find many car parks with views as good as that one's!


----------



## Fnaar (27 Jun 2014)

ColinJ said:


> You won't find many car parks with views as good as that one's!


I'm coming down Friday night, in car, with bike (barring last minute disasters out of my control) and Mrs F, a friend, one of my kids and her friend are joining us at some point on the Sat, while I'm out riding with you chaps... so my plan is to park the car at t'golf club very early Sunday morning (they're open at 6am) and walk back to PW to join the others, and 'line the streets', so to speak.


----------



## nickyboy (27 Jun 2014)

Fnaar said:


> I'm coming down Friday night, in car, with bike (barring last minute disasters out of my control) and Mrs F, a friend, one of my kids and her friend are joining us at some point on the Sat, while I'm out riding with you chaps... so my plan is to park the car at t'golf club very early Sunday morning (they're open at 6am) and walk back to PW to join the others, and 'line the streets', so to speak.



Nice one. Make sure tha' borrows a whippet so you'll blend in wi' t'locals.

But don't let it eat your black pudding, novice mistake


----------



## Fnaar (27 Jun 2014)




----------



## ColinJ (27 Jun 2014)

Don't talk about black pudding! I made the mistake of going on some medical websites when *something* was bothering me and saw some horrific pictures of major blood vessels dissected from the bodies of people who had died from it. I will never look at a black pudding the same way again ...!


----------



## totallyfixed (27 Jun 2014)

We would love to come up for both days and see the Buttertubs climb as well but training for the National 100 takes priority. The plan therefore is to drive up and stay Saturday night with Kiwi Sal, drive a bit closer to Cragg Vale Sunday morning, ride the touring bikes from the Littleborough end to the top of CV, then when all has passed ride down into HB and see what's going on. I am guessing there might be a few on here around?


----------



## shouldbeinbed (27 Jun 2014)

yep. My over the tops ride in sees me emerge almost facing straight down Turvin Road so I can see the whites of their eyes as they take the bend.

along with half a million others on a grass verge 3 feet wide :-\

s'gonna be intimate there I feel.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jun 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> We would love to come up for both days and see the Buttertubs climb as well but training for the National 100 takes priority. The plan therefore is to drive up and stay Saturday night with Kiwi Sal, drive a bit closer to Cragg Vale Sunday morning, ride the touring bikes from the Littleborough end to the top of CV, then when all has passed ride down into HB and see what's going on. I am guessing there might be a few on here around?


You probably will not be able to get into the park at that time, but if you can - a big screen will be showing the rest of the stage, and a crowd of over 5,000 is expected. I could well be in there.


----------



## 400bhp (27 Jun 2014)

Right chaps - I'm coming from West bradford on my bike with the OH. I was thinking of watching on Oxenhope Moor, but given it's a KoM cat climb I'm having second thoughts. 

Suggestions?


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jun 2014)

400bhp said:


> Right chaps - I'm coming from West bradford on my bike with the OH. I was thinking of watching on Oxenhope Moor, but given it's a KoM cat climb I'm having second thoughts.
> 
> Suggestions?


Penistone Hill just after Haworth? 

It isn't a classified climb, but it is a steep little bugger. I rode up it a few days ago to remind myself what it is like. I'm sure the peloton will breeze up, but it will be impressive to watch them do it.

Here it is on Street view. The riders will come down the road along the top of the dam at that reservoir below and then launch straight into the climb. It isn't steep for more than a few hundred yards, but if you stand about where the SV car was, you will get a good view down the hill, and could then turn and watch the riders power their way up the shallower climb above you.


----------



## 400bhp (27 Jun 2014)

Like it! We could always try for Oxenhope and if it's too busy head there. Knew I could count on you.


----------



## sackville d (28 Jun 2014)

Fnaar said:


> @sackville d THANK YOU, YOU ABSOLUTE STAR!!!!!!!!!!!! Have booked a parking spot at the Golf Club for the Sunday. I BLOODY LOVE THIS FORUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hi fnaar,sorry about the delay but the computer went belly up on me and I`ve just got a new one sorted out.
I had the number for you on Tuesday but was unable to get in touch obviously but you seem to have done all the necessary leg work.


----------



## sackville d (28 Jun 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Tagging @sackville d ... That should wake him up!


Hi Colin wasn`t asleep,just sans computer.All good now


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jun 2014)

I have come down with a cold! Hopefully, it will only last a couple of days, but I feel pretty rough today. The runny nose only lasted 24 hours, but it has moved down to my chest now. 

I don't think it should keep me off my bike in a week's time. I definitely could not do the forum ride today but I will take it easy and see how I get on. 

I will go for a stroll today to keep my legs working, but I won't break any speed or distance records!


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jun 2014)

Er, the nose isn't in my chest - the bug is!


----------



## postman (29 Jun 2014)

Lucky me.I have less then 10 mins walk to get a superb view.So i raise my mug to you all,i hope we all enjoy it.




I bought this last week,a bargain.I was on my way to the dentist,when i spotted a display of 6 in a window.On my way back i stopped same shoip,gone,or had i imagined it,so in i went,no there had been six,a women came and bought all six.i was lucky she had four left,this to me was the best artwork.A bargain at £5-85p.


----------



## davefb (30 Jun 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Penistone Hill just after Haworth?
> 
> It isn't a classified climb, but it is a steep little bugger. I rode up it a few days ago to remind myself what it is like. I'm sure the peloton will breeze up, but it will be impressive to watch them do it.
> 
> Here it is on Street view. The riders will come down the road along the top of the dam at that reservoir below and then launch straight into the climb. It isn't steep for more than a few hundred yards, but if you stand about where the SV car was, you will get a good view down the hill, and could then turn and watch the riders power their way up the shallower climb above you.


I'm camping about there ( just over the top dropping into oxenhope).. And got the same 'but where to watch' "problem". On the cat climb, in oxenhope at the sharp bend, in haworth on t'cobbles.
I suppose it's the same all along the route though 

you can also see some of the 'field artwork' thats been done on penistone hill ( looking back across the valley).


----------



## Fnaar (30 Jun 2014)

Hi all.... hoping not to hijack the thread... well...temporarily. I have parking booked from early Sunday at HB golf club... (thanks to @sackville d , as described above). However, I've since realised that where I'm staying (Pecketwell, with no off-street parking) will be a tow-away zone from midnight on the Saturday... anyone got any idea what I might do with the car? Have phoned the golf club again to see if they'll let me pay en extra day and park there for Sat as well, but no reply/no return call as yet...
Am hoping to drop it off there Sat morn, join @ColinJ for our Saturday ride...and basically leave it there till the tour has gone through.
If the golf club says not possible, however, I'm a bit stuck. Unless, of course, this wonderful forum has any bright ideas...?
Much appreciated :-)


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jun 2014)

It's a pity that I gave up my visitor's parking permit. They used to be free to residents, but when the council started charging for them. I worked out that it would cost half as much over a year for my occasional visitors to pay the going rate in the car parks as it would for me to pay for the permit!

There are places where you can sometimes park free but I don't know what temporary by-laws might be brought in, or what jobsworth wardens will be enforcing them.

One of the usual free places is along the A646 towards Halifax but that is the route the riders will be taking so that will not be available.

See how you get on with the golf club. If you don't have any joy, I'll come up with a list of suggestions.


----------



## Fnaar (30 Jun 2014)

ColinJ said:


> It's a pity that I gave up my visitor's parking permit. They used to be free to residents, but when the council started charging for them. I worked out that it would cost half as much over a year for my occasional visitors to pay the going rate in the car parks as it would for me to pay for the permit!
> 
> There are places where you can sometimes park free but I don't know what temporary by-laws might be brought in, or what jobsworth wardens will be enforcing them.
> 
> ...


Thanks Colin.... panic over. The_* lovely, lovely, lovely people at the golf club*_ phoned me back and said it's fine for me to park there from the Saturday morning, so I'll nip the car along there before cycling in to Hebden Bridge itself to join you for our ride. Getting all excited now!
See you Saturday!


----------



## meenaghman (30 Jun 2014)

Looks like I'll be in the vicinity.. but no bike. as will be flying into Manchester Friday. All last minute as everything is with me.


----------



## sackville d (30 Jun 2014)

Fnaar said:


> Hi all.... hoping not to hijack the thread... well...temporarily. I have parking booked from early Sunday at HB golf club... (thanks to @sackville d , as described above). However, I've since realised that where I'm staying (Pecketwell, with no off-street parking) will be a tow-away zone from midnight on the Saturday... anyone got any idea what I might do with the car? Have phoned the golf club again to see if they'll let me pay en extra day and park there for Sat as well, but no reply/no return call as yet...
> Am hoping to drop it off there Sat morn, join @ColinJ for our Saturday ride...and basically leave it there till the tour has gone through.
> If the golf club says not possible, however, I'm a bit stuck. Unless, of course, this wonderful forum has any bright ideas...?
> Much appreciated :-)


Hi Fnaar,why not park it after the Hare and Hounds but before the golf club on Saturday and then take it to the golf club Sunday morning? Can`t see there being parking restrictions up there Saturday once you pass through Old Town.
Edit. Just seen that you are sorted for Saturday.Nice one.


----------



## Oaklegs (1 Jul 2014)

I shall be watching from Perth in WA on SBS television which gives us a really good coverage even though it is in the middle of the night. As Arthur Askey used to say "you lucky people" have fun over there.


----------



## tug benson (1 Jul 2014)

Buttertubs pass on the Saturday then Holmes moss on the Sunday... I might be slightly drunk on the Sunday


----------



## GilesM (1 Jul 2014)

We're staying in York for the weekend, the Saturday night should be very interesting as everything moves into the city for stage 2, and the real possibility of Cavendish in Yellow for the start on Sunday morning, shame I have some work to do between now and Friday afternoon.


----------



## GilesM (1 Jul 2014)

tug benson said:


> Buttertubs pass on the Saturday then Holmes moss on the Sunday... I might be slightly drunk on the Sunday



I'd say Buttertubs will be a great spot, and I'm planning to be in same state on Sunday, car parked on Friday afternoon, not to be touched until Monday lunch time.


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Jul 2014)

We are staying with family in Roundhay so we will most likely take the bus, I should imagine parking may be a bit of an issue.


----------



## GJT (1 Jul 2014)

I'm getting the train to Hebden on Sun morning and plan to just have a mooch about and try and find a decent spot. Not bothered if I'm standing at the back 10 deep, but can anyone suggest where I'm likely to get best view? Should I just find somewhere on main A646 road, or would I be better on A6033? Any suggestions appreciated

Or should I get another train and go onto Mytholmroyd?


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jul 2014)

GJT said:


> I'm getting the train to Hebden on Sun morning and plan to just have a mooch about and try and find a decent spot. Not bothered if I'm standing at the back 10 deep, but can anyone suggest where I'm likely to get best view? Should I just find somewhere on main A646 road, or would I be better on A6033? Any suggestions appreciated
> 
> Or should I get another train and go onto Mytholmroyd?


I think you will just have to come along and check it out for yourself. I suspect that it is going to be heaving with people here. We used to get 10,000 spectators for the annual bonfire and the normal population of the town is under 5,000! I imagine that the TdF stage will bring out at least the same size crowds.

I am not sure that it will be easy to get on a train that day. I just looked on the National Rail journey planner and they are still only showing one train an hour! I would have expected them to lay on lots of extra trains. Maybe they just haven't updated the timetable?

There will be a big screen showing the whole stage in the park at Hebden Bridge, just a short walk from the station on the way into town. There is also going to be one in Mytholmroyd, close to the A646. (You can walk to Mytholmroyd along the Calder Valley Greenway from HB station if HB park is full - right as you come out of the station building. It is about a 30 minute stroll.)


----------



## tug benson (1 Jul 2014)

A question for some locals that may know a lot better than me, we are driving down from Scotland on the Friday afternoon, we are staying in Kendal then heading over to the Buttertubs pass we have booked a car park at Mile House Farm but we are now worried about roads beig closed and us not getting to the car park. what times do you think the roads will start being closed to cars at?


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jul 2014)

tug benson said:


> A question for some locals that may know a lot better than me, we are driving down from Scotland on the Friday afternoon, we are staying in Kendal then heading over to the Buttertubs pass we have booked a car park at Mile House Farm but we are now worried about roads beig closed and us not getting to the car park. what times do you think the roads will start being closed to cars at?


Round here for stage 2 - at 06:30, as depicted in my first post in this thread! I imagine it will be similar for stage 1?


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jul 2014)

Actually ... The travel information map is showing 18:00 on the 4th July (Friday!)


----------



## tug benson (1 Jul 2014)

They have a fans hub in Hawes and people need to get there, its looking like it will be an early start for us on the Saturday...Kendal to Hawes will be fun


----------



## DCLane (1 Jul 2014)

@tug benson I'm also aiming for Buttertubs on Saturday; I'll be in a green/white Ravensthorpe CC jersey as I'm riding from near Ribblehead.

Sunday I'll be on Woodhead Pass.


----------



## GJT (2 Jul 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I think you will just have to come along and check it out for yourself. I suspect that it is going to be heaving with people here. We used to get 10,000 spectators for the annual bonfire and the normal population of the town is under 5,000! I imagine that the TdF stage will bring out at least the same size crowds.
> 
> I am not sure that it will be easy to get on a train that day. I just looked on the National Rail journey planner and they are still only showing one train an hour! I would have expected them to lay on lots of extra trains. Maybe they just haven't updated the timetable?
> 
> There will be a big screen showing the whole stage in the park at Hebden Bridge, just a short walk from the station on the way into town. There is also going to be one in Mytholmroyd, close to the A646. (You can walk to Mytholmroyd along the Calder Valley Greenway from HB station if HB park is full - right as you come out of the station building. It is about a 30 minute stroll.)


 Thanks Colin. I'll just have to risk the train- only coming from Burnley. I know they have laid extra buses on (only1 an hour though), so hopefully get one of those if train full.
Just had an image pop into my head- maybe the train will pull into Hebden with hundreds of people clinging to the outside Indian style 
As you say, I think I'll just have to decide when I get there. Cheers


----------



## glenn forger (2 Jul 2014)




----------



## I like Skol (4 Jul 2014)

YahudaMoon said:


> Need any help with the beer?
> 
> Oh wait up, I need to carry my own


Preparations are going well, there seems to be enough room for both solid and liquid refreshments 






I think a more compact BBQ will be needed for future trips but I have a feeling this could be the first step into a brave new world!


----------



## I like Skol (4 Jul 2014)

weather report for Holme Moss on Saturday...






And Sunday....








Obviously I would prefer it not to rain at all but I will accept a night under canvas in these conditions.


----------



## nickyboy (4 Jul 2014)

Went up Holme Moss this am. Usually I might see a couple of other cyclists. Must have been about a hundred. Some fast guys but a lot of recreational cyclists which was good to see but some were finding the climb very hard work indeed. Only one walker though.

Astana were there on a reccy and they were clearly at an easy pace for them. Funny to see the overweight middle aged guys (like me) trying to keep up with their "chatting" pace but failing.

Tough headwind all the way up from Holmfirth which will make it interesting on Sunday. Also the reason I did it from Glossop


----------



## I like Skol (4 Jul 2014)

What do you think Nicky, am I on a fools mission expecting to pitch up a small tent on a patch of grass somewhere near the top at around 7-8pm or is it going to work?
My 2 young sons might be in trouble if we are forced to move on (which is why I think we might be ok. Who is going to make an 8 and 11yr old homeless at night with no bike lights to ride down off the hill?)


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jul 2014)

I like Skol said:


> My 2 young sons might be in trouble if we are forced to move on (which is why I think we might be ok. Who is going to make an 8 and 11yr old homeless at night with no bike likes to ride down off the hill?)


Such people do exist and we call them '_jobsworths_'!


----------



## nickyboy (4 Jul 2014)

I like Skol said:


> What do you think Nicky, am I on a fools mission expecting to pitch up a small tent on a patch of grass somewhere near the top at around 7-8pm or is it going to work?
> My 2 young sons might be in trouble if we are forced to move on (which is why I think we might be ok. Who is going to make an 8 and 11yr old homeless at night with no bike likes to ride down off the hill?)


 
Although I hope not, I think you may encounter some problems. There were no tents, camper vans etc anywhere on Holme Moss this morning. They have even put concrete blocks across the likely places like the car park at the transmitter entrance at the top. Seems they (whoever "they" are) are trying to keep the area completely clear.

I'd go for it, but I would have an alternative location sorted in advance. I would guess when you get away from Holme Moss itself there would be some places to secrete a tent but I wouldn't want to start looking at night with the kids in tow


----------



## I like Skol (4 Jul 2014)

nickyboy said:


> Although I hope not, I think you may encounter some problems. There were no tents, camper vans etc anywhere on Holme Moss this morning. They have even put concrete blocks across the likely places like the car park at the transmitter entrance at the top. Seems they (whoever "they" are) are trying to keep the area completely clear.
> 
> I'd go for it, but I would have an alternative location sorted in advance. I would guess when you get away from Holme Moss itself there would be some places to secrete a tent but I wouldn't want to start looking at night with the kids in tow


You know what Nicky, you are dead right. I know the area quite well from my 4x4ing days. I can drop down the Holmfirth side and turn onto the track towards Yateholme Res. We can pack up on Sunday morning and be back near the top again before lunch. I don't know why I didn't think of this before, I feel better knowing I have a plan B up my sleeve


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jul 2014)

Incidentally, I have prepared my video equipment for the event ...






I don't want to be standing at the roadside for hours trying to get a prime viewing spot, so I am going to watch events on TV until the peloton get to the climb out of Keighley, then stroll into town. By then, I will probably have a massive crowd in front of me so I have ziptied my mini-tripod to a length of timber and will use that to hold my camera up over their heads. I should be able to get a very interesting camera angle that way. After that, I will either go to the park and watch the rest of the stage on the big screen, or go home and watch the rest on TV.

So watch out for the gormless guy in Hebden Bridge waving a camera about in the air!


----------



## I like Skol (4 Jul 2014)

ColinJ said:


> So watch out for the gormless guy in Hebden Bridge waving a camera about in the air!


Which one? Oh, the one with the camera on a stick. 

Are you sure you will be alone in this?


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jul 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Which one? Oh, the one with the camera on a stick.
> 
> Are you sure you will be alone in this?


I think there will be lots of gormless people. There will also be lots of people with cameras. Inevitably, lots of the people with cameras will also be gormless. I don't think that many of the other gormless people with cameras will think of attaching them to sticks though!


----------



## glenn forger (4 Jul 2014)




----------



## ColinJ (4 Jul 2014)

glenn forger said:


>


I assume that the sheep have been dyed by the farmer, not Photoshopped by the photographer!


----------



## glenn forger (4 Jul 2014)




----------



## glenn forger (4 Jul 2014)




----------



## phil_hg_uk (4 Jul 2014)

ColinJ said:


> So watch out for the gormless guy in Hebden Bridge waving a camera about in the air!



I didnt know @potsy was joining you


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2014)

GJT said:


> I'm getting the train to Hebden on Sun morning and plan to just have a mooch about and try and find a decent spot. Not bothered if I'm standing at the back 10 deep, but can anyone suggest where I'm likely to get best view? Should I just find somewhere on main A646 road, or would I be better on A6033? Any suggestions appreciated
> 
> Or should I get another train and go onto Mytholmroyd?


Departure time from Leeds to Blackpool North & Manchester Victoria.
07:59H, 08:18M, 08:29, 09:08M, 09:25Hu, 09:51M, 10:08M, 10:25Hu, 10:36, 10:51M, 11:08M, 11:25H & at the above intervals until 21:35.
H=Halifax, M=Mytholmroyd, Hu=Huddersfield.
Manchester Victoria
08:52, 09:15M, 09:22T, 09:52, 10:15M, 10:22T, 11:15M, & at the same times hourly. T=Todmorden
Blackpool North
09:11, 10:11 & hourly until 21:11

With the exception of the Halifax, Huddersfield & Todmorden trains, all trains are showing as stopping at Hebden Bridge. Mytholmroyd stops shown where those services are showing as stopping there.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jul 2014)

I like this sign in front of a local church (and yes - I _do_ know that Wiggins is not riding! ) ...


----------



## I like Skol (5 Jul 2014)

I like Skol said:


> What do you think Nicky, am I on a fools mission expecting to pitch up a small tent on a patch of grass somewhere near the top at around 7-8pm or is it going to work?
> My 2 young sons might be in trouble if we are forced to move on (which is why I think we might be ok. Who is going to make an 8 and 11yr old homeless at night with no bike lights to ride down off the hill?)


Just watched the Tour pass the summit of Cote du Cray and reassured to see a number of camper and large day vans pitched up at the road side. Pop in and say hello if you see my small orange tent near the top of Holme Moss tomorrow


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jul 2014)

Live update: I just got a call from totallyfixed who has cycled up to Blackstone Edge above Cragg Vale, from the Littleborough side. He said that are already thousands of people up there, and thousands more are walking and cycling their way up. I am having a quick breakfast, then wandering out into Hebden Bridge to video and photograph the madness!


----------



## potsy (6 Jul 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Live update: I just got a call from totallyfixed who has cycled up to Blackstone Edge above Cragg Vale, from the Littleborough side. He said that are already thousands of people up there, and thousands more are walking and cycling their way up. I am having a quick breakfast, then wandering out into Hebden Bridge to video and photograph the madness!


Got a message from skol earlier, camped out on Holme Moss overnight and is now busy stuffing his paniers with freebies and scrawling graffiti all over the road


----------



## fimm (6 Jul 2014)

Just saw a chap with a camera on a pole at the bottom of Crag Vale - don't think it was Colin J though. Loads of bikes parked up at the top visible on the shots from the helicopter.


----------



## jazzkat (6 Jul 2014)

Great footage on tv.
The top of Blackstone edge looked mental!! (the ride from Littleborough to the White house used to be my regular ride when I lived there) 
I expected the commentary to make more of a thing about the climb up cragg vale.
Really enjoyed today's race.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (6 Jul 2014)

half a mile down the A58 was lovely & quiet to see them whoosh past within a couple of feet. The speed was phenomenal compared to the rest of us playing on there before they came through. The only downside (!) was the freebie cars zooming past at top tilt not dishing out the goodies cos there were so few of us. You don't really associate bored or terrified looking women strapped onto to speeding cars as part of the TdF.
Going back over Rishworth Moor was like watching some post apocalypse migration the stream of people was constant. I couldn't even think of riding it until past the Green Withins Reservoir.

Seems to have been some hold up nearer Baitings Reservoir as the tail end of the caravan had to stop, cue loads of cops leaping from cars and peeing up the verges, I was having a chat with one of the drivers and apparently the Brit contingent hadn't twigged on there wouldn't be toilet breaks.

It was a whole new side to seeing the tour for me & an 'I was there' moment but I'll be happy to watch it on telly if they come back again.


----------



## Bryan McDonald (6 Jul 2014)

Well as someone who has just came to Yorkshire to live, it had been a pleasurable week end for me, Yorkshire




has done England proud.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jul 2014)

Apart from Cav's sudden exit, it couldn't have gone better! 2 days of torrential rain might have spoiled things, but we got sunshine instead and so got splendid views of the scenery, and spectators turned out in their hundreds of thousands.


----------



## RedRider (7 Jul 2014)

Just got back down here after an amazing weekend. Rode up from London (over three days) stayed in Wetherby on Friday night, watched the peloton flash past near Otley, Jens in the breakaway and then rode over to Harrogate. Watched 2km from the finish and it was such a buzz as they opened the road and we were able to ride in ourselves past the cheering crowds. Despite the lack of helmets and our single speed bikes - mine with mudguards - I swear some of the crowd thought us competitors. I think a couple of Lampre riders came in behind us!
Rode on over to Jackson Bridge and then next day up Holme Moss where I was within an inch of Tommy Voeckler's tongue. Perhaps the biggest buzz was riding back around to Jackson Bridge via Woodhead Pass which was completely closed to motor traffic. Incredible few days. Will be watching the finish in London tomorrow afternoon. I feel so, so lucky.


----------



## totallyfixed (7 Jul 2014)

I have a few pics of Cragg Vale, before, during and after. Just to say at the end of the day we took 29 mins to do the official Cragg Vale climb, on touring bikes with panniers and not pushing and with a headwind to boot.. By far though the funniest sight were the weekend trade team wearing warriors riding up Blackstone edge and being passed by a slightly built woman on a heavy bike with pannier. I may have a picture of that too.
Will post pics up tomorrow.


----------



## fimm (8 Jul 2014)

Someone should do that Strava thing where you load all the traces for a given place and time onto one map. I can't remember what they call it. It should be pretty cool (and there will be at least one trace from the peloton...)


----------



## totallyfixed (8 Jul 2014)

Ok, pics as promised,
Found a spot 3/4 of the way up Cragg Vale where we looked down a long straight section so could see the riders approaching,
Before the riders arrived





The police were having a whale of a time, laughing and waving as they went past on the motorbikes





Was it all a bit bonkers? I will let you be the judge, and I am not naming names 





The breakaway





Main peleton





Camera helicopter





Riding back down into Mytholmroyd / HB was crazy, on the brakes for over 4 miles but great atmosphere





All over, after climbing back up Cragg Vale this is the view from t'other side, about to drop down Blackstone Edge.
A very good day.
I also went to Cambridge and did it all again yesterday .


----------



## 400bhp (8 Jul 2014)

Quite simply one of the best weekends I have ever had.

Day 1-had the privilege of VIP tickets so milling around in the village and around the buses. Then cycled to Leeds from Harrogate to watch the end, albeit the centre was utterly packed so we watched from 3kms out.

Day 2 - up Oxenhope Moor, then cycled down into HB and watched the end on the big screen with family.


----------



## 400bhp (8 Jul 2014)

Few pics:

Plenty more if peeps are interested.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jul 2014)

400bhp said:


> Few pics:
> 
> Plenty more if peeps are interested.
> 
> ...


Nice!

ITV went to an ad break after Haworth so the climb I suggested to you (Penistone Hill) wasn't shown. Eurosport _did_ show it, however, and so much for people not knowing about the climb with it not being classified - it was absolutely heaving with spectators - a very impressive sight!


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2014)

fimm said:


> Someone should do that Strava thing where you load all the traces for a given place and time onto one map. I can't remember what they call it. It should be pretty cool (and there will be at least one trace from the peloton...)


Something like this?
http://labs.strava.com/heatmap/?utm...mpaign=buffer#6/-6.42246/54.87742/yellow/bike


----------



## fimm (12 Jul 2014)

classic33 said:


> Something like this?
> http://labs.strava.com/heatmap/?utm...mpaign=buffer#6/-6.42246/54.87742/yellow/bike


No, though that is interesting too. I asked on another thread and got a fly-by of the peloton and the spectator, which was more what I was thinking of (but not quite the same thing).


----------



## classic33 (12 Jul 2014)

fimm said:


> No, though that is interesting too. I asked on another thread and got a fly-by of the peloton and the spectator, which was more what I was thinking of (but not quite the same thing).



Have Strava got one?


----------



## uclown2002 (12 Jul 2014)

classic33 said:


> Have Strava got one?


This?
http://labs.strava.com/flyby/


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Jul 2014)

Try this

http://labs.strava.com/flyby/viewer/#162458459


----------



## glenn forger (13 Jul 2014)

The police were having a whale of a time,


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSQpTV2szEM


----------

